# Show me your legs.



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Designing legs for projects is not easy. The total end result rests on the legs. I love the so called bayonet leg. This leg is curved on the two inside edges and straight on the outside. See below.



























Now show me yours.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, here you go. but for the life of me I dont know why you want to see this!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Joe, how did you uncover that picture from my modeling days?

Still, I'm pretty happy with how the legs turned out on my first major project.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*joein10asee*....from all the forums I've seen you post pictures/cartoons….I can say I forseen one like this coming from you…..lol ;-)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, here we go, and it is actually a wood sculpture…

Chicken Legs
Felted wool, wood
17"H x 12"W x 15"D
2004
http://www.stephaniemetz.com/ChickenLegsFront.html


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Joe: Ugly
BT: Nice legs.
Mike: Is that chicken male or female.
Paul: Very nice piece.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

BWAHAHAHA!
You guys are not well, but I do like the bayonet leg config Don't guess that I've seen it before. May I copy?
The tapered leg design is gettin' kinda boring for me. This is a nice option.
Have you received good comments from the customer(s)?
Bill


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

My "customer" (my wife) loves the design.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

A very bent set of legs


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK @madts, you win. The only bayonet legs I have are on my Shaker Chest and those are only 5 1/2in long. Hardly enough to really count.

And in answer to your question, gender neutral… *;-)*


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Bill White: Feel free to use the design. It must be at least 200 years old.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice chest Mike. I might just copy that if you do not mind. By the way 5 1/2 " is good if you get the speed just right. Or so I have heard.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Where are the shop towels?... I'm drooling… Wow Paul.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Geez Mr. Paul with some practice you could be pretty good one day. Wow! Amazing work. Inspiring


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Wonderful pieces Paul. Very nice work. Madts - It looks like those legs are angeled toward the center. How are they mounted?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Hammerthumb: See http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66647

I angled the legs, then made a cross to match the leg angles. Glued it all down with West system epoxy. I can stand on it without any problem.

And I also agree that Paul's stuff is topnotch.


----------

